# Suávia Song. Soprano and Piano.



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a song. It is in portuguese.

The melody has some hints of azorean traditional music.

I hope you like, but, above all, comment because that's a way to learn and become aware of aspects that I don't pay attention to.

It was playd a bit too fast for some reason...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I've liked it and I believe (since I can't be sure, not being from Azores) that I hear the folk element there. 

The criticism I can think of:

1) The accompaniament as it was in the first stanza shouldn't be so immediately repeated in another when there's no segment in-between. According to my book, there should be either change of facture or interesting variation on the vocal line. Without it, it can be just wearisome. The introduction which is simply the same piano figure without the melody just enforces this. 
2) You end with soprano's diminuendo, which is very difficult for her to execute as high as you've written it. The note is additionally so short that it hardly gives her time to do it as good as she probably could. I'd suggest a fermata on that note and some minor change in the piano that would enable it to work that way.


----------

